# Admin-Tool für Gentoo

## magir

Hallo an alle!

nach einigen Tagen und viellen Problemen bin ich endlich soweit: X, KDE, Mozilla - alles läuft.

Nun kommt aber die Frage, gibt es unter gentoo einen Konfigurations-Tool? 

Ich meine sowas wie yast unter suse. Oder muss man die ganzen config-dateien per Hand bearbeiten?

Aber mich freut doch, dass ich nach so viel strapazen doch noch geschaft habe gentoo zum laufen zu bringen. Jetzt kommt das grosse Test, ob das alles wirklich Wert war, oder die Distributionen von SuSE oder Mandrake zu bevorzugen sind. Mit SuSE habe ich in einer Stunde kompletes System aufgesetzt und alles eingerichtet(Scanner, Drucker, DIGICAM und TV-Karte).Deutlichen Geschwindigkeitsvorteilen von Gentoo  habe ich noch nicht gemerkt.

----------

## steveb

hallo magir

ich kenne kein tool, welches die administration von gentoo vereinfacht, ausser emerge.

gruss

steve

----------

## Deever

Hmmm...ich verstehe deinen plan nicht so ganz...

Gentoo ist eben so eine "distri", bei der man alles selber machen muss!

Wie steveb unterdessen geschrieben hat, emerge ist alles, was du wirklich brauchst! Und genau das haben andere distris wieder nicht!

----------

## magir

Ich habe Gentoo eigentlich nur aus reinem Interesse installiert.

Die Vorteile und Nachteile muss ich noch rausfinden, aber für eine richtige Distri ist es doch zu wenig nur einen guten packetmanager zu haben. Ich glaube, dass auch Geschwindigkeitsvorteil, bei neueren Rechner kein echter Vorteil ist. Die mittlere CPU-Belastung ist bei mit so um 30%, außer die DVD wird abgespielt. Also Leistung genug!

------------------

AMD 1GHz TNT2-32MB, 30G

----------

## kl@us

[quote="magir"]Hallo an alle!

nach einigen Tagen und viellen Problemen bin ich endlich soweit: X, KDE, Mozilla - alles läuft.

Nun kommt aber die Frage, gibt es unter gentoo einen Konfigurations-Tool? 

Ich meine sowas wie yast unter suse. Oder muss man die ganzen config-dateien per Hand bearbeiten?

Hallo magir,

versuch´s mal mit "webmin". (app-admin/webmin). 

Homepage: http://www.webmin.com/. Damit kannst Du doch schon so einiges konfigurieren und bist einem Tool wie "yast" nicht komplett ausgeliefert.   :Twisted Evil: 

Gruß

Klaus

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

es gibt auch einen ebuild für webmin.

Dim

----------

## de4d

 *Quote:*   

> Mit SuSE habe ich in einer Stunde kompletes System aufgesetzt und alles eingerichtet.

 

manchmal verstehe ich nicht was die leute eigentlich wollen.

einerseits meckern sie rum, dass m$ so scheisse ist und so unflexibel, und linux um sounsoviel geiler. aber dann, wenn es darum geht, zu verstehen warum das eigentlich so ist (namlich weil man _nicht_ an irgendwelchen vorgefertigten konfigurationen gebunden ist) schreien sie doch alle wieder nach klickbunti.

ich finde es schade dass suse sowas wie yast ueberhaupt geschrieben hat. jetzt kann sich jeder sein linuxsystem zusammenklicken und hat doch nie einen geringsten plan davon was sein system ueberhaupt zusammenhaelt.

irgendwann tauchen dann auch in den linuxforen wieder fragen auf wie "wie kann ich mein eigenes wallpaper einrichten" oder "wie aendere ich die groesse der symbole auf dem desktop" oder "wie kopiere ich eine datei von a nach b", "wie sehe ich ob meine festplatte voll ist" etc. gruss an alle micro$oft user.

ok - es ist montagmorgen, vielleicht bin ich noch zu muede. aber _irgendjemand_ wird wohl diese meinung teilen.

----------

## magir

Ich teile diese Meinung nicht ganz.

Denn einerseits schreien alle Linux-Fans, dass Linux so toll ist, aber nur wenige es benutzen. Natürlich nicht wenn man erst Informatiker sein muss um das System überhaupt zum laufen zu kriegen. Damit Linux mehr Verbreitung findet, muss es auch einfacher zu konfigurieren sein. Ich brauche auch nicht Mechaniker zu sein, um ein Auto zu fahren. Außerdem, wenn man nur gelegentlich mit Linux arbeitet, vergisst man leicht in der Fülle der conf-Files was oder wie zu bearbeiten ist. Ein Admin-Tool ist dann vom Vorteil.

----------

## Dimitri

Hmm so ist das nun mal wenn mehrere Leute ein Produkt nutzen wollen. Oder kannst Du eine Zylinderkopfdichtung wechseln. Das willst Du auch garnicht. Ebenso wollen die normalen User nicht wissen welche Dateien man in /etc verändern muss, damit irgendwas finktioniert. Es soll einfach funktionieren. Nicht jeder hat Zeit und Lust sich in ein Betriebsystem einzuarbeiten. Viele beschränken sich da auf ein paar Anwendungsprogramme (was nicht heißt dass das unbedingt einfacher ist) es werden eben andere Prioritäten gesetzt. Hier gentoo und SuSE zu vergleichten hat natürlich in etwa den gleichen Effekt wie wenn ich in einem C# Forum die Sinnhaftigkeit von .Net anzweifle. (Gell Scandium...)

Dim

Da dachten zwei das gleiche

Das mit dem Auto ist wohl ein weit verbreitetes Beispiel  :Laughing:   @magir

----------

## Marvin-X

 *magir wrote:*   

> Ich teile diese Meinung nicht ganz.
> 
> Denn einerseits schreien alle Linux-Fans, dass Linux so toll ist, aber nur wenige es benutzen. Natürlich nicht wenn man erst Informatiker sein muss um das System überhaupt zum laufen zu kriegen.

 

Was hat das mit Gentoo zu tun? Gentoo ist eine Distribution die sich an eine bestimmte Zielgruppe wendet. 

1. Die Ihr System selbst konfigurieren wollen und können

2. Die auf unnötige Dienste die andere mitinstallieren verzichten wollen

3. Die wissen was sie tun.

 *Quote:*   

> Damit Linux mehr Verbreitung findet, muss es auch einfacher zu konfigurieren sein. Außerdem, wenn man nur gelegentlich mit Linux arbeitet, vergisst man leicht in der Fülle der conf-Files was oder wie zu bearbeiten ist.

 

Das hat ebenfalls nichts mit Gentoo zu tun. Nimm Suse oder Mandrake da ist ein System mit entsprechenden Hilfstools dieser Distributionen schnell zusammengebaut. Wer das so möchte, der hat nichts bei Gentoo zu suchen.

 *Quote:*   

> Ein Admin-Tool ist dann vom Vorteil.

 

Es gibt ein Distributionsübergreifendes Tool, nämlich Webmin. Wozu dann noch ein Distributionseigenes? Du solltest Dir wirklich überlegen ob Gentoo wirklich für Dich geeignet ist.

----------

## de4d

vielleicht habt ihr ja alle recht,

aber eins haette ich noch gerne eurem auto-beispiel anzufuegen:

den vergleich konfigurationsdatei editieren - zylinderkopfdichtung koennte man auch um ein paar zentimeter verschieben:

(auto <-> linux)

fuehrerschein <-> grundverstaendnis (konfigurationsdatei)

reifendruck pruefen <-> kernel kompilieren

zylinderkopfdichtung <-> kernel debuggen

es ist aeusserst unzweckmaessig eine fuehrerscheinpflicht fuer pc user einzufuehren. den aufwand den man betreibt um einen fuehrerschein zu erwerben um ein auto zu fahren waere meiner ansicht nach auch eine lektuere einer handvoll manpages wert.

immerhin ist ein rechner ein _etwas_ komplexeres system als ein auto. nur dass man damit bei unsachgemaesser anwendung keine leute unter die erde bringen kann [...]

blablabla ...

----------

## kl@us

Warnung: Wer nicht weiß wie man einen Kernel compiliert oder für den gcc ein Fremdwort ist, sollte besser eine andere Distribution probieren. Wer einfach nur mehr Geschwindigkeit möchte, für den ist es meist ratsamer einfach auf einen schnelleren Prozessor aufzurüsten. 

so gesehen auf www.gentoo.de !

Warum steht das wohl so da? Meiner Meinung nach, um dem User begreiflich zu machen, dass das _nicht_ SuSE oder Mandrake ist?! Es scheint mir im allgemeinen einen besonderen "Hype" um Gentoo zu geben. Es mag als cool, oder was-weiss-ich-was angesehen werden, wenn man es geschafft hat Gentoo zu installieren. (zumindest ist das mein Eindruck im Bekanntenkreis) 

Gruß

Klaus

Alles in allem sehr kontrovers! Ich mag WinXP zum zocken und liebe _Linux_ zum arbeiten. Bei XP werde ich entmündigt -was ich aber vorher weiß; Bei _Linux_ habe ich mit anderen Schwierigkeiten zu kämpfen .(auch das weiß ich vorher)

Ich habe die "eierlegendeWollmilchSau" noch nicht entdeckt und werde es wohl auch nicht erleben. 

@magir: mache Dich frei von Yast und ähnlichem; Deine Augen sind Deine Freunde wenn´s um Lesen geht. Gentoo ist dermaßen gut dokumentiert, da bleibt eigentlich keíne Frage offen. Und außerdem gibt es die Community  :Smile: 

----------

## magir

Seit ihr aber drauf!

Ich habe ja ober geschrieben, dass ich gentoo zum erstem Mal installiert habe und das nicht ohne haufen Probleme zu lösen. Ich bin jetzt nur dabei das System zu erforschen um mir einen wirklich eigenen Bild von Gentoo zu erstellen. Vielleicht nehme ich mir auch SuSE oder Mandrake, vielleicht auch nicht. Mir geht es nur darum, zu verstehen wieso man 4 Tage das System installiert, so einen grossen Aufwand treibt. Irgendwann muss man ja für die Mühe entschädigt werden! 

Ich sehe zur Zeit nur Geschwindigkeit als Vorteil, alles andere kann man auch mit anderen Distris erreichen.

Lasst uns doch über die Vorteile und Nachteile konstruktiv diskutieren!!

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

Dein Vergleich ist nicht schlecht, allerdings sollte man unterscheiden zu welcher Kategorie die jeweilige Tätigkeit gehört:

Führerschein, Reifendruck prüfen, tanken, Scheibenreinigerwasser nachfüllen...: Grundvoraussetzungen und einfache Wartungsarbeiten:

Wäre in Linux dann folgendes: Kenntnisse in einer oder mehreren graphischen Oberflächen wie KDE und Gnome. Man kann die wichtigsten Funktionen aus Konqueror nutzen und selbstständig via KControl die wichtigsten Einstellungen verändern.

Ölwechsel, Reifenwechsel, u.ä. Fortgeschrittene Tätigkeiten, die z.T. gewisse Voraussetzungen und auch Zeit beanspruchen.

Nach Anleitung werden Konfigdateien angepasst und die ersten Hilfeschreie in diverse Foren losgelassen. Es werden auch mal andere Verzeichnisse als /home untersucht. Optimal kann bereits ein ./configure make make install durchgeführt werden.

Zylinderkopfdichtung wechsel, Bremsen entlüften u.ä. Tätigkeiten die tiefere Einblicke verlangen. Fehler führen evtl. zu schweren Unfällen

Selbständige Kernelkompilierung. Eigene Optimierungen in Konfigfiles.  Fehler bei diversen kompilationen können meist behoben werden.  Tieferes Verständnis der Arbeitsweise eines UNIX Systems

Dim

----------

## kl@us

 *magir wrote:*   

> Seit ihr aber drauf!
> 
> Mir geht es nur darum, zu verstehen wieso man 4 Tage das System installiert, so einen grossen Aufwand treibt. Irgendwann muss man ja für die Mühe entschädigt werden! 
> 
> Ich sehe zur Zeit nur Geschwindigkeit als Vorteil, alles andere kann man auch mit anderen Distris erreichen.
> ...

 

PuH, pikiert?

_ist_doch konstruktiv, magir!

Du bist doch für Deine Mühe schon entschädigt worden; hast ein laufendes System, an Deine Gegebenheiten, an Dein System angepasst!!

BTW, welche "Entschädigung" erwartest DU? Gentoo kann _NIX_ was eine andere Distri nicht auch könnte. (duck)

Warum fährst Du das Auto das Du fährst, wennn Dich doch ein Fahrrad etc. auch von A nach B bringt?? Der Mercedes "sänftet" dich dorthin, der Porsche schneller aber nicht so bequem! 

Es ist _Deine_ Entscheidung _wie_ Du wohin gehst.

----------

## de4d

Dimitri:

ich finds komisch, dass in deiner version die konfigurationsdateien wieder in der highend-user-gruppe gelandet sind.

dabei hatte ich dieselben in die 'fuehrerschein' kategorie eingeordnet....

ich will hier nicht linsen spalten, aber ein linux system ist eben nicht mit einen toaster vergleichbar (sei es gentoo oder debian oder suse oder mandrake oder auch from scratch oder wasauchimmer).

so long - happy installing ...

----------

## zbled

vorteil von gentoo neben geschwindigkeit? man lernt eine menge und bekommt zudem sehr schnell die aktuellsten packete, ohne sich um irgendwelche abhängigkeiten kümmern zu müssen, dank emerge.

----------

## sputnik1969

 *Marvin-X wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es gibt ein Distributionsübergreifendes Tool, nämlich Webmin. Wozu dann noch ein Distributionseigenes? Du solltest Dir wirklich überlegen ob Gentoo wirklich für Dich geeignet ist.

 

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, hat magir NIE nach einem Distributionseigenem Admintool gefragt sondern nach EINEM Admintool.

Ich finde es ziemlich mies von dir, ihn deswegen schon zu fragen ob Gentoo wirklich für ihn geeignet ist. Das ist meiner Meinung nach etwas überheblich von Dir. Schliesslich wurde Dir das Linuxwissen auch nicht mit dem Löffel kurz nach der Geburt eingetrichtert oder??? Und als Newbie kann man nun mal keinen Überblick über ALLE Tools haben, den habe auch ich nicht und ich arbeite seit 3 oder 4 Jahren fast ausschliesslich mit Linux. Trotzdem finde ich fast wöchentlich interessante Tools die ich bisher nicht gekannt/bemerkt habe.

Alle Welt meckert über die Windoof-Looser und wenn einer sich dann entschliesst mit Linux etwas neues zu probieren ist es scheinbar auch keinem Recht, zumindest nicht wenn er Dinge kritisiert die durchaus einer Kritik würdig sind. Denn Webmin ist zwar gut, aber sicher kein Allheilmittel für die Administration von Linux-Systemen, dazu kann man nicht genug damit konfigurieren (devfs, alsa, sane, bttv um ein paar beispiele zu nennen)

Und solche Sachen wie scsi-emu für einen IDE-Brenner sind nun wirklich nicht mehr Up-to-Date. Da wird der Kernel an Tausend punkten verbessert aber ein vernünftiger IDE-treiber der auch IDE-Brenner unterstützt ist bis heute nicht in Sicht.

Ich habe jedenfalls eine Menge Verständniss für Leute, die gerne ein brauchbares Admintool haben wollen. Wenn Linux mehr als die derzeitigen 2,7% auf dem Desktoip haben will muss es in dem Bereich wirklich noch zulegen und Yast ist immerhin ein Versuch das Dilemma zu lösen. Wenn auch nicht der glücklichste  :Sad: 

----------

## sputnik1969

 *magir wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Vorteile und Nachteile muss ich noch rausfinden, aber für eine richtige Distri ist es doch zu wenig nur einen guten packetmanager zu haben. Ich glaube, dass auch Geschwindigkeitsvorteil, bei neueren Rechner kein echter Vorteil ist. Die mittlere CPU-Belastung ist bei mit so um 30%, außer die DVD wird abgespielt. Also Leistung genug!
> 
> 

 

Da muss ich dir leider widersprechen...

Ich habe vorher mit einer SuSE 8 gearbeitet und bemerke beim arbeiten mit KDE einen großen Unterschied. Natürlich ist Deine CPU meist nicht ausgelastet, aber die Latenzzeiten beim Arbeiten sind mir ziemlich wichtig, und die sind durch die optimierungen deutlich kürzer, sprich KDE reagiert weit weniger träge bei Dingen wie Drag'n'Drop und dem öffnen von Konqueror-Fenstern als vorher. Und ich habe einen Duron 700@937 MHz mit 512MB und einer Radeon8500 Grafikkarte, also durchaus keine "lahme" Kiste. Und solche Dinge wie DVD's schauen werden auch mit Gentoo nicht wirklich schneller als mit SuSE, da die rechenzeitfressenden Routinen für die Video/Audio-Decodierung sowieso meistens aus optimierten Assemblercode bestehen, die auch nicht schneller werden wenn man sie mit einem besseren C-Compiler (gcc32. statt 2.95.3) compiliert.

Alles in allem habe ich mit Gentoo nicht mehr Probleme als mit SuSE aber ein runderes, schnelleres System welches ich schneller Updaten kann als ein SuSE-System und über das ich mehr "Gewalt" habe. Ich bin nicht gezwungen esound und die ganzen Gnomeutils zu installieren weil ich am liebsten mit Galeon surfe aber als Desktop KDE bevorzuge.

----------

## KiLLaCaT

 *de4d wrote:*   

> oder ...
> 
> "wie aendere ich die groesse der symbole auf dem desktop"
> 
> ....

 

da fühl ich mich aber angesprochen.

woher soll ich denn wissen, wo ich die iconsize reduziere, wenn ich das normal net brauch, und dann aufeinmal meine icons 48x48px sind!

jax

----------

## Gorbi_x

Hallo !

Ehrlich gesagt vermisse ich Admin-Tools unter Gentoo ueberhaupt nicht. 

Um genau zu sein ist das Fehlen derselben ein entscheidender Grund

gewesen, dass ich nun bei Gentoo "gelandet" bin. :-)

Nach ca. 9 Jahren Linux und SuSE seit den Versionen, die noch

keine Nummer hatten ist es weniger der Hype (welcher IMHO

zweifellos existiert) als die hervorragende Benutzbarkeit

von Gentoo, z.B. in Bezug auf Aktualitaet der Programme oder

einfachen Update-Moeglichkeit usw.. Ein YaST oder aehnliches

Tool wuerde dabei vielleicht sogar stoeren, denn wenn Derartiges

existiert, ist die Versuchung gross, es auch anzuwenden... ;-)

Insofern ist doch an der Aussage nichts falsch, dass fuer die

verschiedenen Distributionen eben verschiedene Zielgruppen

existieren und man sich ueberlegen sollte, was man durch

die Beschaeftigung mit Linux eigentlich bezwecken moechte. 

Wenn es darum geht, mal eben schnell ein System aufzusetzen,

ohne viel Interesse an den Zusammenhaengen zu haben,

wuerde man vermutlich SuSE oder Mandrake nehmen. 

Diese sind auch gar nicht schlecht, im Gegenteil. Nur wird

man damit eben in Watte gepackt und kommt moeglicherweise

gar nicht mit diversen Konfig-Dateien in Beruehrung. 

Die andere Seite der Muenze stellen Systeme wie Gentoo,

LFS oder auch Free/Net/OpenBSD dar - das Admin-Tool

ist hier der Editor. 

Bzgl. Geschwindigkeit - nunja, auf Prozessoren jenseits

der GHz-Grenze faellt diese nur noch bei Spezialanwendungen

ins Gewicht, weder kann ich Mails schneller lesen noch 

wird die mp3-Datei schneller abgespielt... ;-) Die Optimierung

auf den jeweiligen Prozessortyp ist fuer mich daher nur

ein - wenngleich netter - Nebeneffekt. 

Fazit: Sich bewusst fuer Gentoo entscheiden - also nicht dem

Hype nachlaufen - und dann Admin-Tools benutzen wollen

passt IMHO nicht so recht zusammen. :)

Beste Gruesse,

   Gorbi_x

----------

## de4d

 *KiLLaCaT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> da fühl ich mich aber angesprochen.
> 
> woher soll ich denn wissen, wo ich die iconsize reduziere, wenn ich das normal net brauch, und dann aufeinmal meine icons 48x48px sind!
> ...

 

genau das meine ich!

wer ziellos in irgendwelchen config tools rummirrt und seinen rechner solange maltraetiert bis garnix mehr geht/oder nich mehr so geht wie mans eigentlich will gehoert fuer mich nich in die linux community.

haettest du dich mal in den config files umgesehen, koenntest du dich bestimmt noch an einen string like 'iconsize' (nein ich habe nicht nachgeschaut) erinnern den du dann muehelos aus deinem ~/.X11/whatever rausgreppen koenntest.

dafuer muss kein forum vollgespammt werden....

 *gorbi wrote:*   

> Nach ca. 9 Jahren Linux ...

 

hmm.... hat vielleicht den nachteil dass jetzt wieder einige denken man muesste guru ^^ sein, um einen texteditor anzuwenden.

trotdem teile ich natuerlich deine meinung :)

----------

## magir

OK

Ich habe schon verstanden!!!  Gentoo = Hardcore! Ich habe für mich die nötigen Schlüsse gezogen. Ich muss sagen, dass es mit nicht so ganz passt, aber ich bleibe noch einige Zeit bei Gentoo, bis ich das System komplett eingerichtet und getestet habe.  Mal sehen was passiert  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kl@us

@de4d

- wer gehört den Deiner bescheidenen Meinung nach in die LC ?

- natürlich irrt er ziellos in den config files! Genau _diesem_ Hintergrund bedingt doch seine Frage.

Ich könnte Deine Aufregung ja verstehen, wenn er ein Problem hat, dass durch eine manpage -sprich lesen- zu lösen ist _und_ er darüber hinaus auch noch die Frechheit besitzt das in de.comp.os.linux.misc kund zu tun.

Aber das hier ist ein Forum; Und somit wird es ihm und einigen anderen Newbies doch erlaubt sein, die Frage nach einem Tool zu stellen?! 

Zitat: ...gehoert fuer mich nich in die linux community.

_Das_ solltest Du vielleicht mal lesen:

" A community is a social grouping which exhibit in varying degrees: shared spatial relations, social conventions, a sense of membership and boundaries, and an ongoing rhythm of social interaction. "

Scheint, hier gilt nicht einmal die Haager Landkriegsordnung.

Gruß Klaus

----------

## Gorbi_x

 *de4d wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hmm.... hat vielleicht den nachteil dass jetzt wieder einige denken man muesste guru ^^ sein, um einen texteditor anzuwenden.
> 
> trotdem teile ich natuerlich deine meinung :)

 

Guru-Status oder aehnliches ist nicht noetig - nur eben der Wille,

sich auch mal mit Config-Dateien, Manpages, Howtos, Google oder

auch der Suche in diesem Forum auseinanderzusetzen. 

Wenn ich mich an die Anfangszeit mit Linux erinnere, blieb einem

damals gar nichts anderes uebrig, nur war vieles schlecht oder

gar nicht dokumentiert, insbesondere das hat sich jedoch in den letzten

Jahren wesentlich geaendert. 

Beispiel: Vor einiger Zeit habe ich einen Server mit Softraid 

unter SuSE aufgesetzt. War super-simpel, YaST anschmeissen

und alles wurde erledigt. Genaugenommen haette man kein

RAID-Howto benoetigt, obwohl die Lektuere ja durchaus

interessant ist, wenn man wissen will, was da ueberhaupt

vor sich geht. 

Nun habe ich vor, dasselbe mit Gentoo zu machen - Softraid

Level 1 (Mirroring). Und siehe da, sogar hier im Forum

findet sich nach kurzer Suche ein entsprechendes Howto

zur Einrichtung. :-) Wird vielleicht fuenf Minuten laenger

dauern als unter SuSE, Mandrake & Co, dafuer weiss ich aber beim 

naechsten Mal wie es geht und kann mir evtl. sogar den Blick ins Howto

sparen. 

Und nebenbei macht's viel mehr Spass als mittels Admin-Tools. :-)

Beste Gruesse,

   Gorbi_x

----------

## de4d

wahrscheinlich hab ich einiges krasser formuliert als ich es eigentlich gemeint hab.

prinzipiell find ich es nur schade, dass sich viele, die linux benutzen ueberhaupt nicht dafuer interessieren.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich habe schon verstanden!!! Gentoo = Hardcore!

 

ganz im gegenteil - viel besser faende ich es wenn der ein oder andere es mal wagen wuerde bekanntschft mit vi, nano oder emacs zu machen. dann wuerde einigen gegenueber dem, was du als hardcore bezeichnest auch die augen aufgehen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ... a sense of membership and boundaries ...
> 
> 

 

ohne ein flamewar vom zaun brechen zu wollen - fuer mich definiert

auch das interesse an linux die boundaries der community und nicht unbedingt nur der eifer nach nachempfindung einer windows-like umgebung auf einem anderen kernel.

ich habe nie gesagt, dass ich was gegen newbies habe. uebrigens ist gentoo die distribution die ich diesen empfehlen wuerde (und auch empfehle), weil man von installation an etwas lernen kann (wenn man will...)

----------

## kl@us

@de4d

...wahrscheinlich hab ich einiges krasser formuliert als ich es eigentlich gemeint hab.  

trifft auf mich dann wohl auch zu?!   :Embarassed: 

Insgesamt gesehen gebe ich Dir aber gerne recht. es ist _natürlich_ einfacher, in einem Forum dieser Art um Hilfe zu bitten nur weil man keinen Bock hat zu lesen. Auch ich bin Newbie, konnte aber -bis dato- _alle_ Fragen, Probleme und Ungereimtheiten (viele, viele) mit Hilfe der Suchfunktion in diesem Forum und google lösen. Des weiteren war ich auch SuSE-user; NIE WIEDER! Ich habe mich so an nano & vi gewöhnt, dass ich es nie für möglich gehalten hätte. 

Man lernt -vorausgesetzt man will, waren Deine Worte- in einem Monat mit Gentoo mehr als mit SuSE in 2 Jahren.

Gruß Klaus

----------

## razorbuzz

nur mal so:

was hat dieser thread eigentlich noch mit gentoo zu tun (ausser das gelegentlich webmin erwähnt wird  :Wink: )

scheint mir fast in einen glaubenskrieg auszuarten..

ich war auch suse nutzer und bin nun gentoo freund - eben weil textfileconfigs einfach schneller und einfacher zu überblicken sind als yast.

unabhängig davon das yast einem manuelle änderungen in den configs ständig bei jedem yast aufruf wieder zerschiesst ;-((

----------

## KiLLaCaT

 *razorbuzz wrote:*   

> nur mal so:
> 
> was hat dieser thread eigentlich noch mit gentoo zu tun (ausser das gelegentlich webmin erwähnt wird )
> 
> ...(

 

 das frag ich mich auch, aber solange er nicht geschlossen wird, koennen wir ja weiterschreiben. und die views zeigen, dass halt doch eine gewisse beliebtheit fuer admintools herrscht!

also:

ich find configfiles besser, weil man da wirklich alles im griff hat und ausserdem macht es spass!!

MfG

jax

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

ehrlich gesagt ist das hier schon fast wie im Kindergarten. Jeder meint er hätte die allseligmachende Lösung /Meinung was auch immer. Aber es ist im Prinzip doch völlig egal was man benutzt. Irgendwelche Leute machen sich die Arbeit und schreiben ein Tool mit Namen Webmin. Warum soll ich das nicht benutzen? Es gibt menuconfig und xmenuconfig.

Oh Gott Oberfläche und Guru-Hardcore-Kernel Compilation. Nur ein mit der Hand editiertes Config File kann den ultimativen Kernel nach sich ziehen.

Was? Du verwendest schnöde IDE's wie eclipse, KDevelop und sogar proprietäre Software wie  JBuilder und Kylix? Nur mit vi,emacs etc etc können wirklich gute Programme geschrieben werden. Im übrigen bist Du nicht Hardcore genug und solltest am besten irgendwas uncooles wie SuSE,RH ... verwenden. Hinfort mit dir.

Im großen und ganzen gilt also: Wer seine Files nicht mit einem "coolen" Editor verändert sollte sich schleichen und sich ja nicht erdreisten noch mal hier zu fragen.

Wie wärs wenn wir wieder Lochkarten verwenden? Oder Kassetten? Da ist man bestimmt ein ganz korrekt krasser Hardcore User.

Alles in allem soll meiner Meinung nach jeder das benutzen was er will. Und wenn morgen einer kommt und sagt er möchte ein yast für gentoo schreiben, dann soll er das hier sagen können ohne gleich niedergeknüppelt zu werden. Wer nicht will braucht es ja nicht zu benutzen.

Dim

PS: Ich geh natürlich davon aus, das die ganzen Hardliner mit lynx unterwegs sind, und nicht so was uncooles wie Mozilla o.ä. verwenden.

PPS: Sollte sich jemand in obrigem Pamphlet wiedererkennen und darüber lachen um so besser. Macht er das nicht ist mir das auch egalLast edited by Dimitri on Fri Sep 27, 2002 10:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## magir

Ich bin völlig deiner Meinung Dimitri!!!

Ein berühmter Mensch hat mal gesagt: 

"Faulheit ist der Motor des Vortschrits"

So wurden Autos erfunden, weil man zu faul war zu laufen.

So werden auch die grafischen Bibliotheken den Einzug ins Linux-Kernel finden. Und die werden dann auch viel schneller laufen. Und die Konsole wird langsam in vergessenheit geraten.

----------

## Dimitri

Solange man eben die Möglichkeit hat beides zu benutzen hab ich absolut nichts dagegen. Das ist ja das schöne an Linux/*BSD: Jemand will etwas neues dafür entwickeln und kann es einfach machen. Ob es dann benutzt wird ist egal aber es ist da.

Das die Konsole in Vergessenheit gerät glaube ich nicht. Vielleicht auf reinen Desktop PC's von reinen Office Usern aber auch unter Windows wird noch oft cmd verwendet Besonders auf Entwicklungsrechnern und Servern  :Shocked:  . Gehört eben einfach dazu.

Dim

----------

## KiLLaCaT

@magir & dimitri

es geht ja net darum, irgent jemanden zu beweisen, dass man auch ohne tools auskommt, sondern um das kontra/pro von diesen tools!

wenn ich direkt in den configs rumschreib, hab ich _genau_ das was ich will. in yast zb hab ich es nicht geschafft ein modul autozuladen.

und bei programmiertools oder browser sind lynx oder vim nicht so praktisch. hier hat man (ich zumindest) keine nachteile mit apps auf der GUI, im vergleich zu den konsole tools.

jax

----------

## meyerm

 :Laughing: 

 *Dimitri wrote:*   

> Nur mit vi,emacs etc etc können wirklich gute Programme geschrieben werden.

 

Emacs? Pah! Vi rulez...

```
Ich habe doch gar nichts gegen Emacs. Es ist ein schoenes Betriebssystem, aber um mit Linux oder Windows konkurrieren zu koennen fehlt ihm ein vernuenftiger Editor...
```

 *Dimitri wrote:*   

> PS: Ich geh natürlich davon aus, das die ganzen Hardliner mit lynx unterwegs sind,

 

Nee, links. Von Lynx ueber w3m zu links... *g*

 *Dimitri wrote:*   

> PPS: Sollte sich jemand in obrigem Pamphlet wiedererkennen und darüber lachen um so besser. Macht er das nicht ist mir das auch egal

 

Fuer die, die es bis hierher noch nicht gemerkt haben, ich gehoere zur ersten Gruppe (zumindest was die Programme und das Lachen angeht - nicht das "newbie-schief-angucken". Ich nutze sehr wohl vi, links oder pine und arbeite viel an der Konsole ohne X zu starten. Aber wenn ich dann X starte laeuft bei mir ein aktueller KDE (ja, das grosse, boese KDE, dass nur Lamer nutzen). Ich nehme Kmail, schreibe Briefe in KOffice (auch wenn ich LaTeX sehr gerne nehme - es muss nicht immer sein  :Wink: ) und nehme sogar zum Navigieren auf einem Fremdrechner per ssh den konqueror mit dem kio_fish. Sprich: Soviel Klickibunti-KDE wie geht - es wird einfach immer besser und ist (meiner persoenlichen Meinung nach (!)) zum alltaeglichen Arbeiten selbst Windows mit Dutzenden von Tools haushoch ueberlegen [auch wenn das warhscheinlich nur Informatiker mit 90% Unix-Rechnern sagen  :Cool: ]): Oder kurz: fuer jeden Zweck das richtige Werkzeug, und das richtige ist fuer mich nicht das "coole", sondern das mit dem die Arbeit angenehmer ist. Und wem die Arbeit im twm angenehmer ist: bitte, ich habe damit nicht das geringste Problem (und sehe denjenigen auch nicht als komisch an  :Wink: )

Jetzt ganz kurz: ich moechte Dimitri hier vollkommen zustimmen und an dieser Stelle ganz besonders magir beglueckwuenschen, dass er doch noch geblieben ist, auch wenn es ihm nicht unbedingt nahe gelegt wurde  :Wink: .

Ich selber empfehle Freunden, die zu Linux wechseln wollen meistens eine SuSE (Gentoo empfehle ich nur denen, bei denen ich weiss, dass sie das auch durchziehen wuerden - wenn es nicht um meine eigenen Rechner geht sondern um einen normalen Rechner zum Arbeiten in der Firma der einmal eingerichtet wird und dann ein Jahr einfach durchlaeuft lege ich auch mal ganz gerne eine SuSE ein). Damit koennen sie erst mal ne zeitlang rumklicken. Wenn sie dann Samba, Apache etc. lieben gelernt haben, fuehrt man sie Schritt fuer Schritt zum Kernel kompilieren und irgendwann wollen sie selber mal einen kleinen Server im Wohnheim aufsetzen.  :Smile:  Schritt fuer Schritt und nicht einfach ins kalte Wasser - klappt meistens besser und von kleineren Rueckschlaegen erholen sie sich meistens besser als von einem "X startet nicht mehr"-Fehler.  :Smile: 

@de4d: Keine Angst, wir wissen dass Du kein boeser Mensch bist  :Wink: . Mir geht es manchmal aehnlich, wenn ich von Bekannten hoere, dass sie mal Linux ausprobieren wollen weil es _umsonst_ ist! Wenn sie dann mal ein paar Euro fuer eine gute Distribution ausgeben sollen sich dann beschwerem, weil Linux doch angeblich eben nix kostet. Wenn solche Leute "mitmachen" wollen, macht es mir auch keinen Spass und ich wuerde am liebsten auch so reagieren. Denn von ihnen kann man meist auch keine "Rueckfluesse" in die Gemeinschaft erwarten - noch nicht mal finanzielle die man bei Firmen meistens noch bekommt. Ganz anders sehe ich das bei magir, ich glaube er koennte im Laufe der Zeit zu einem wertvollen Mirglied der Linux-Gemeinschaft werden und ich denke, wir solltem ihm den Einstieg hier so einfach wie moeglich machen.  :Very Happy: 

Und nun: Friede - sonst gibt's was auf den Deckel  :Razz: 

----------

